# finally



## blondlebanese (Oct 3, 2014)

I have officialy started a grow today.  14 clones and 1 from a seed I found.  what's probably gonna happen is the seed will produce a male and i'll end up with a jar of "chance" seeds.  and I want to mention that I bought the clones from strain bank, san diego.   I was happy with the product and the service.  they even gave me 2 free clones because I travled a long ways.  I, will use them again


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2014)

Cool, good luck with them. If you started a random seed, label it and keep a close eye on it as it grows. If it does turn out to be male, you will know the diffference as they look different, long beffore it begins to throw pollin. The worse situation that can happen with bag seed is that it will have hermy traits surfacing in it. It will grow as a female and then when everyone goes to flower, this one will suddenly change teams and spit out a bunch off tiny yellow "nanners" that can also pollinate and cause seeding of your flowers.


----------

